
The Secrets in Guatemala’s Bones - Thevet
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/magazine/the-secrets-in-guatemalas-bones.html?_r=0
======
Aelinsaar
I visited Guatemala around '93, and it still stands out as having some of the
most desperate people I'd seen on our continent. In particular, near the end
of the trip a rumor started to circulate that white people were kidnapping
babies and selling them on the international organ market.

Mothers who would have been shoving their children in your face to beg for
money were literally cowering in doorways, hiding their children behind them.
It was eye-opening.

~~~
melling
Interesting, i've been there 3 or 4 times since 2001, and i spent 3 months
there in 2008, and i don't think the quality of life was that bad; it's
definitely poor. Adoption was a business and i thought they were going to stop
it. Women were turning themselves into baby factories.

~~~
Aelinsaar
It probably depends on where you went, how much you went on foot, and to be
fair in '93 there were still occasional pogroms of the indigenous population;
a rough time.

~~~
melling
You were there during the civil war. i backpacked around in 2008 and i spent
10 weeks learning Spanish learning Antigua.

~~~
Aelinsaar
I have to say, even in '93 Antigua (spent 2 days there) was absolutely
amazing. 10 Weeks there must have been absolutely fantastic, and I bet you
speak Spanish like a native with that immersion.

